# Web Design



## Gorlh (8. April 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe vor eine Homepage zu erstellen.
Es soll eine Art Informationsplatform von mir persöhnlich sein.
Jetzt scheitere ich schon an den Design.
Ich kenne mich selbst damit nicht so groß aus, deshalb wollte ich fragen ob ihr mir damit etwas weiterhelfen würdet.
Ich brauche eigentlich nur Idee.
Damit meine ich welche Farben ich auf der Seite nur benutzen soll, damit es stylischer aussieht oder andere Sachen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.


Mfg
Gorlh


----------



## Gorlh (10. April 2007)

Kann mir jemand viellecht paar Farben  kombinationen sagen?
Schriftfarbe,Hintergrundfarbe und button farbe.
Oder vielleicht die ausrichtung der navigation?


----------



## tobee (10. April 2007)

Auf colormatch.dk kann man sich Anregungen zum Thema Farbschemen holen.
Auch die Color Schemer Gallery kann ich die empfehlen.


----------



## akrite (10. April 2007)

versuch mal folgendes, such die eine Farbe aus dem Bild aus und bleib innerhalb der Farbschattierung und/oder nimm als Kontrast die genau gegenüberliegenden Farbschattierungen.
Bei HTML-Einsatz würde ich Standardschriften und CSS nehmen, bei Flash kannst Du jede beliebige Schrift mit einbinden - nutze trotzdem maximal 2 Schriftarten !


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. April 2007)

Hi,
du solltest aber trotzdem be Dingen wie z.B der Schrift darauf achten das genug Kontrast entsteht um die jeweilige Information noch warnehmen zu können.
Am besten ließt du dich mal etwas durch die Seite vom Harald Küppers durchlessen und gleich noch dazu diese Korrektur dazu  .
Aber auch auf der Seite kannst du mal zum Anfang wechseln und dich da mal durchlesen.

Viele Grüße


----------

